# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Hovido VR Headset - Kính thực tế ảo độc đáo cho game thủ Việt

## dathoaonline

Thiết kế của kính thực tế ảo Homido không tạo nên nét mới so với các dòng kính tương tự của các hãng khác. Phụ kiện này vẫn bao gồm một bộ khung với dây cao su để có thể bám sát vào đầu người đeo. Ở phía trong, kính có hai thấu kính nhỏ có thể điều chỉnh độ cao, độ xa gần so với tầm mắt của người dùng với các núm xoay màu đỏ nằm trên thân kính. Đi kèm với kính này người dùng sẽ được tặng kèm một hộp đựng, các vòng đệm mắt và một khăn lau mềm.


Về cách thức hoạt động, Homido cung cấp ứng dụng cho hai nền tảng Android và iOS. Ứng dụng này sẽ là thư viện cung cấp các video giả lập không gian ba chiều. Theo quảng cáo từ nhà sản xuất, kính này tương thích tốt nhất cho các smartphone có kích thước màn hình là 5 inch, độ phân giải Full HD (1080 x 1920) và có thể giả lập kích thước tối đa lên tới 100 inch. Điểm độc đáo nằm ở tính năng xem video 360 độ dựa vào các cảm biến của smartphone của người dùng.














Kính Homido VR Headset đang được bán tại Homido.vn với giá 1,28 triệu đồng. So với tình hình thị trường hiện nay, giá bán này có thể coi là chấp nhận được khi các phụ kiện tương tự vẫn chưa phổ biến.
*>> Kính thực tế ảo Samsung bất ngờ lộ diện, tin mừng cho game thủ*

----------

